

Online Gambling Would Be Big Score For Zynga - pier0
http://www.forbes.com/sites/greatspeculations/2012/01/18/online-gambling-would-be-big-score-for-zynga/

======
rudiger
Sounds like a good conspiracy theory...

The April 15, 2011 crackdown of the largest online poker companies operating
in the U.S. was done to eliminate the competition and clear the way for
companies like Zynga and Facebook to take the market.

WSJ's _Zynga Dealt a Strong Hand in Gambling:_
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405297020372170457715...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203721704577158711402746548.html)

